# Konstruktor - Genaue Aufgabe?



## Gast006 (1. Dez 2005)

Hallo,
Simple Frage, aber wäre nett, wenn ihr mir die beantworten könntet...
Was ist genau die Aufgabe des Konstruktors und wie sieht einer aus.

Danke!


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Dez 2005)

Eigentlich würde ich das gerne schließen... aber ich bin al nett und  verschiebe es in "Aufgaben und Gesuche"


----------



## Campino (1. Dez 2005)

Wir haben eine FAQ...


----------



## Bastian (1. Dez 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/javabuch/html/k100049.html#ixa100479


----------

